# Let's never forget our wounded and fallen soldiers



## random3434

Bootneck and I would like you all to recognize those brave men and women who may be forgotten after they come home, the wounded and the fallen. Maybe send a card to a Vet Hospital, visit a vet who may not have anyone else to see them. My class makes cards for them, it sure brightens up their day. Or just *Thank *them for their service. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgCVgBnUe2c&feature=related]YouTube - 'Love Farewell' tribute for Help for Heroes by John Tams and The Band and Bugles of The Rifles[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

They should have the best medical care possible for life


----------



## random3434

Directory of Veterans Groups and Organizations - Assist Vets and Provide Benefit Information - Veterans Network


http://www.supportoursoldiers.co.uk/links.html



http://iava.org/


----------



## Gatekeeper

Yes, thanks to all the patriotic souls who are serving. They are indeed a special breed, and especially after some do a tour or two or three, drop back into civilian life and like a couple I know, one in particular living just outside of D.C. in an extreme 'comfort zone' signed up for a 13 month tour as a civilian, and went to Baghdad, when he could have stayed in the relative safety of the USA.

A heartfelt thanks to all of you AND your families who's hardships, along with yours,makes our country and in some way the world, a much safer place than it would be without your service.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> They should have the best medical care possible for life



Do you ever understand other people's points? This is not just about the government providing assistance. It's about ordinary people actually doing something rather than expecting the government to provide. EZ is asking us to DO something.... get up off your butt, take a break from getting your latest opinions from Media Matters and send a card to a vet, call your local VA and ask if any of their guys need a visitor, or donate to the Wounded Warriors project.  For those in the UK, contact Help for Heroes and see what you can do to help.

I'm sending a couple of care parcels to the Brit troops, for Bootneck. And I will continue to donate to both the Wounded Warriors and Help for Heroes.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> Do you ever understand other people's points? This is not just about the government providing assistance. It's about ordinary people actually doing something rather than expecting the government to provide. EZ is asking us to DO something.... get up off your butt, take a break from getting your latest opinions from Media Matters and send a card to a vet, call your local VA and ask if any of their guys need a visitor, or donate to the Wounded Warriors project.  For those in the UK, contact Help for Heroes and see what you can do to help.
> 
> I'm sending a couple of care parcels to the Brit troops, for Bootneck. And I will continue to donate to both the Wounded Warriors and Help for Heroes.



Indeed. Also, I second Wounded Warriors Project. Any and all donations from my group goes to them. They run a great organization.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Service to one's country is the noblest of deeds.  They have placed their lives on the line to protect and defend what we hold the closet to our hearts...our families....and theirs.


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> Bootneck and I would like you all to recognize those brave men and women who may be forgotten after they come home, the wounded and the fallen. Maybe send a card to a Vet Hospital, visit a vet who may not have anyone else to see them. My class makes cards for them, it sure brightens up their day. Or just *Thank *them for their service.
> 
> ...



I've got a flag on my mantle that reminds me everyday.  It looks something like this:


----------



## Tom Clancy

To all our Fallen and Wounded Men and Women fighting for us, I Salute you.


----------



## Bootneck

Have you stopped to thank a veteran today?
For the price of freedom they had to pay?
Did you gaze into those distant eyes?
Did you see the ghosts he can't deny?

Did you think a soldier's heart was made of steel?
Because he was trained to kill, he couldn't feel?
Did you see the guilt written on his face,
For the loss of life he can't replace?

Did you know he mourns the lives he couldn't save,
And walks with comrades in their grave?
Did you remember the boy with innocence lost?
Do you really know war's ultimate cost?

Have you felt the blast of artillery fire?
Do you have the courage it would require?
Have you stood in trenches consumed with fear?
Felt the enemies breath so very near?

Have you walked with God on a battleground?
Seen your brothers dead or dying all around?
Have you stopped to thank a vet today,
Or did you just turn and walk away?

From the pain he'll carry for the rest of his life,
Did you consider his family, his children, his wife?
That watch him suffer in silence each and every day,
As he's haunted by memories that don't go away?

Did you care that the soldier is still pulling guard?
That his heart, mind, and soul will forever be scarred?
Do you know how he suffers from ptsd?
Or that our precious freedom is never free?

Do you care that he still hears the blood curdling screams?
Or that he returns to the war each night in his dreams?
Have you felt the sorrow of a combat vet?
Or would you rather just forget?

That war has pierced his hardened heart,
And torn this soldier all apart?
Would you rather our heroes just fade away?
Or will you stop to thank a vet today?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Bootneck said:


> Have you stopped to thank a veteran today?
> For the price of freedom they had to pay?
> Did you gaze into those distant eyes?
> Did you see the ghosts he can't deny?
> 
> Did you think a soldier's heart was made of steel?
> Because he was trained to kill, he couldn't feel?
> Did you see the guilt written on his face,
> For the loss of life he can't replace?
> 
> Did you know he mourns the lives he couldn't save,
> And walks with comrades in their grave?
> Did you remember the boy with innocence lost?
> Do you really know war's ultimate cost?
> 
> Have you felt the blast of artillery fire?
> Do you have the courage it would require?
> Have you stood in trenches consumed with fear?
> Felt the enemies breath so very near?
> 
> Have you walked with God on a battleground?
> Seen your brothers dead or dying all around?
> Have you stopped to thank a vet today,
> Or did you just turn and walk away?
> 
> From the pain he'll carry for the rest of his life,
> Did you consider his family, his children, his wife?
> That watch him suffer in silence each and every day,
> As he's haunted by memories that don't go away?
> 
> Did you care that the soldier is still pulling guard?
> That his heart, mind, and soul will forever be scarred?
> Do you know how he suffers from ptsd?
> Or that our precious freedom is never free?
> 
> Do you care that he still hears the blood curdling screams?
> Or that he returns to the war each night in his dreams?
> Have you felt the sorrow of a combat vet?
> Or would you rather just forget?
> 
> That war has pierced his hardened heart,
> And torn this soldier all apart?
> Would you rather our heroes just fade away?
> Or will you stop to thank a vet today?



Flight get canceled?


----------



## California Girl

Bootneck said:


> Have you stopped to thank a veteran today?
> For the price of freedom they had to pay?
> Did you gaze into those distant eyes?
> Did you see the ghosts he can't deny?
> 
> Did you think a soldier's heart was made of steel?
> Because he was trained to kill, he couldn't feel?
> Did you see the guilt written on his face,
> For the loss of life he can't replace?
> 
> Did you know he mourns the lives he couldn't save,
> And walks with comrades in their grave?
> Did you remember the boy with innocence lost?
> Do you really know war's ultimate cost?
> 
> Have you felt the blast of artillery fire?
> Do you have the courage it would require?
> Have you stood in trenches consumed with fear?
> Felt the enemies breath so very near?
> 
> Have you walked with God on a battleground?
> Seen your brothers dead or dying all around?
> Have you stopped to thank a vet today,
> Or did you just turn and walk away?
> 
> From the pain he'll carry for the rest of his life,
> Did you consider his family, his children, his wife?
> That watch him suffer in silence each and every day,
> As he's haunted by memories that don't go away?
> 
> Did you care that the soldier is still pulling guard?
> That his heart, mind, and soul will forever be scarred?
> Do you know how he suffers from ptsd?
> Or that our precious freedom is never free?
> 
> Do you care that he still hears the blood curdling screams?
> Or that he returns to the war each night in his dreams?
> Have you felt the sorrow of a combat vet?
> Or would you rather just forget?
> 
> That war has pierced his hardened heart,
> And torn this soldier all apart?
> Would you rather our heroes just fade away?
> Or will you stop to thank a vet today?



Thank you for your service, Boot.


----------



## Truthmatters

A good way to honor vets is to give thme the best medical possible for the war wounds they suffer from.


----------



## California Girl

Other than the Wounded Warrior project - which is awesome, there is also this one. 

Pets for Vets

_Many of our Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom veterans suffer from physical and emotional injuries making it difficult to transition back to civilian life. Pets for Vets can help! Our goal is to heal their wounds by bringing together man&#8217;s best friend and our returning soldiers while showing them both that we have not forgotten._

Now, a guy that my brother knows got a dog thru these guys. He went from being almost suicidal and struggling really badly, to someone with a future and, while he didn't get his dog through the project (it was his family who got him a puppy to take his mind off his own problems).... I think this is a great charity. I'd done a few donations for them.


----------



## Truthmatters

Thanks to all the who served we have freedom of speech in this country.

They sacraficed and their sacrafice should NEVER be insulted by a loss of these rights.

The people who have sacraficed came from every possible walk of life including immigrants who sought legal status as Americans.

Muslims have fought and died.

Christains have fought and died.

Pagens have fought and died.

Athiest have fought and died.

liberals have fought and died.

Conservatives have fought and died.


I honor all of their service and believe they all loved this country.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Bootneck

RadiomanATL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped to thank a veteran today?
> For the price of freedom they had to pay?
> Did you gaze into those distant eyes?
> Did you see the ghosts he can't deny?
> 
> Did you think a soldier's heart was made of steel?
> Because he was trained to kill, he couldn't feel?
> Did you see the guilt written on his face,
> For the loss of life he can't replace?
> 
> Did you know he mourns the lives he couldn't save,
> And walks with comrades in their grave?
> Did you remember the boy with innocence lost?
> Do you really know war's ultimate cost?
> 
> Have you felt the blast of artillery fire?
> Do you have the courage it would require?
> Have you stood in trenches consumed with fear?
> Felt the enemies breath so very near?
> 
> Have you walked with God on a battleground?
> Seen your brothers dead or dying all around?
> Have you stopped to thank a vet today,
> Or did you just turn and walk away?
> 
> From the pain he'll carry for the rest of his life,
> Did you consider his family, his children, his wife?
> That watch him suffer in silence each and every day,
> As he's haunted by memories that don't go away?
> 
> Did you care that the soldier is still pulling guard?
> That his heart, mind, and soul will forever be scarred?
> Do you know how he suffers from ptsd?
> Or that our precious freedom is never free?
> 
> Do you care that he still hears the blood curdling screams?
> Or that he returns to the war each night in his dreams?
> Have you felt the sorrow of a combat vet?
> Or would you rather just forget?
> 
> That war has pierced his hardened heart,
> And torn this soldier all apart?
> Would you rather our heroes just fade away?
> Or will you stop to thank a vet today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight get canceled?
Click to expand...


Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Bootneck said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped to thank a veteran today?
> For the price of freedom they had to pay?
> Did you gaze into those distant eyes?
> Did you see the ghosts he can't deny?
> 
> Did you think a soldier's heart was made of steel?
> Because he was trained to kill, he couldn't feel?
> Did you see the guilt written on his face,
> For the loss of life he can't replace?
> 
> Did you know he mourns the lives he couldn't save,
> And walks with comrades in their grave?
> Did you remember the boy with innocence lost?
> Do you really know war's ultimate cost?
> 
> Have you felt the blast of artillery fire?
> Do you have the courage it would require?
> Have you stood in trenches consumed with fear?
> Felt the enemies breath so very near?
> 
> Have you walked with God on a battleground?
> Seen your brothers dead or dying all around?
> Have you stopped to thank a vet today,
> Or did you just turn and walk away?
> 
> From the pain he'll carry for the rest of his life,
> Did you consider his family, his children, his wife?
> That watch him suffer in silence each and every day,
> As he's haunted by memories that don't go away?
> 
> Did you care that the soldier is still pulling guard?
> That his heart, mind, and soul will forever be scarred?
> Do you know how he suffers from ptsd?
> Or that our precious freedom is never free?
> 
> Do you care that he still hears the blood curdling screams?
> Or that he returns to the war each night in his dreams?
> Have you felt the sorrow of a combat vet?
> Or would you rather just forget?
> 
> That war has pierced his hardened heart,
> And torn this soldier all apart?
> Would you rather our heroes just fade away?
> Or will you stop to thank a vet today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight get canceled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!
Click to expand...



AHHHH....OK. I was under the impression that you were heading back last night (my local time).

A bar with only soft drinks? They can't call themselves a bar! Thats against international law or sumtin'.


----------



## California Girl

Bootneck said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped to thank a veteran today?
> For the price of freedom they had to pay?
> Did you gaze into those distant eyes?
> Did you see the ghosts he can't deny?
> 
> Did you think a soldier's heart was made of steel?
> Because he was trained to kill, he couldn't feel?
> Did you see the guilt written on his face,
> For the loss of life he can't replace?
> 
> Did you know he mourns the lives he couldn't save,
> And walks with comrades in their grave?
> Did you remember the boy with innocence lost?
> Do you really know war's ultimate cost?
> 
> Have you felt the blast of artillery fire?
> Do you have the courage it would require?
> Have you stood in trenches consumed with fear?
> Felt the enemies breath so very near?
> 
> Have you walked with God on a battleground?
> Seen your brothers dead or dying all around?
> Have you stopped to thank a vet today,
> Or did you just turn and walk away?
> 
> From the pain he'll carry for the rest of his life,
> Did you consider his family, his children, his wife?
> That watch him suffer in silence each and every day,
> As he's haunted by memories that don't go away?
> 
> Did you care that the soldier is still pulling guard?
> That his heart, mind, and soul will forever be scarred?
> Do you know how he suffers from ptsd?
> Or that our precious freedom is never free?
> 
> Do you care that he still hears the blood curdling screams?
> Or that he returns to the war each night in his dreams?
> Have you felt the sorrow of a combat vet?
> Or would you rather just forget?
> 
> That war has pierced his hardened heart,
> And torn this soldier all apart?
> Would you rather our heroes just fade away?
> Or will you stop to thank a vet today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight get canceled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!
Click to expand...


I'm sure the Taliban are greatly relieved by your delayed return!!


----------



## Bootneck

RadiomanATL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight get canceled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHH....OK. I was under the impression that you were heading back last night (my local time).
> 
> A bar with only soft drinks? They can't call themselves a bar! Thats against international law or sumtin'.
Click to expand...


Left yesterday morning. Arrived in Candy Bar (Kandahar for the uninitiated) last night.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Bootneck said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHH....OK. I was under the impression that you were heading back last night (my local time).
> 
> A bar with only soft drinks? They can't call themselves a bar! Thats against international law or sumtin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left yesterday morning. Arrived in Candy Bar (Kandahar for the uninitiated) last night.
Click to expand...



Gotcha.

Srsly tho...a bar with no booze? Isn't that just a soda fountain?


----------



## Bootneck

California Girl said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight get canceled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Taliban are greatly relieved by your delayed return!!
Click to expand...


They have the base surrounded now. Sounds like they're chanting:

"What do we want?"
More jokes!
When do we want them!
Now!"

Well they can fuck off. I'm here to chat up my bird!


----------



## Bootneck

RadiomanATL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHH....OK. I was under the impression that you were heading back last night (my local time).
> 
> A bar with only soft drinks? They can't call themselves a bar! Thats against international law or sumtin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left yesterday morning. Arrived in Candy Bar (Kandahar for the uninitiated) last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Srsly tho...a bar with no booze? Isn't that just a soda fountain?
Click to expand...


No. It's a fucking nightmare!


----------



## California Girl

Bootneck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Taliban are greatly relieved by your delayed return!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have the base surrounded now. Sounds like they're chanting:
> 
> "What do we want?"
> More jokes!
> When do we want them!
> Now!"
> 
> Well they can fuck off. I'm here to chat up my bird!
Click to expand...


I thought it was "Boots! Boots! He's The Man! If he can't catch us, no one can!"


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHH....OK. I was under the impression that you were heading back last night (my local time).
> 
> A bar with only soft drinks? They can't call themselves a bar! Thats against international law or sumtin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left yesterday morning. Arrived in Candy Bar (Kandahar for the uninitiated) last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Srsly tho...a bar with no booze? Isn't that just a soda fountain?
Click to expand...


USMC got there first. Drank it dry. Left.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lets remember this thread is only for honoring vets


----------



## PatekPhilippe

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left yesterday morning. Arrived in Candy Bar (Kandahar for the uninitiated) last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Srsly tho...a bar with no booze? Isn't that just a soda fountain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USMC got there first. Drank it dry. Left.
Click to expand...


I think even they are having a hard time finding booze.  They search your bags for it when you arrive in country if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> Lets remember this thread is only for honoring vets



Please get a clue...we are honoring a vet with our discussion....carry on.


----------



## Truthmatters

Giving them the care they deserve is honoring them too


----------



## California Girl

PatekPhilippe said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Srsly tho...a bar with no booze? Isn't that just a soda fountain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMC got there first. Drank it dry. Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think even they are having a hard time finding booze.  They search your bags for it when you arrive in country if I'm not mistaken.
Click to expand...


They have not yet worked out that the only thing worse than a drunk Marine, is a sober one.


----------



## random3434

Bootneck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm here in Candy Bar. Kicking my heels for a few days. It's 2009hrs. The bar's open, but it only serves fucking soft drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Taliban are greatly relieved by your delayed return!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have the base surrounded now. Sounds like they're chanting:
> 
> "What do we want?"
> More jokes!
> When do we want them!
> Now!"
> 
> Well they can fuck off. I'm here to chat up my bird!
Click to expand...



Those duffers can drip all they want, because I'm corps pissed for my pusser!


----------



## Toro

Thank you for your service.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02tcb7b34do&feature=channel"]YouTube - Operation Gratitude: www.operationgratitude.com[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCDseAUV6oc"]YouTube - The Gratitude Project - Presented by Thank A Soldier[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pfBUUZNbFM]YouTube - Thank You Soldiers - Veteran's Day/Memorial Day Song[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

I have sent two care packages to the Brit troops as a 'thanks'. The message in both reads thus "Our friend "Bootneck" is a Royal Marine. The enclosed is from his 'net buddies'. We pray for his, and your, safe return to your home and families. With love from "The Friends of Bootneck" at USMB." 

I'm thinking I'll send a couple every month till he gets his ass back here.


----------



## random3434

The cards my class made for the Vets here at the VA:






(If you click on the pic you can see it better)


----------



## Colin

Do you know what its like to feel the pain? 
The aching body, lifes a constant drain. 
Uncontrollable anger, throughout does surge, 
I hate those feelings that pent up urge.

Incredible discomfort, the body suppressed, 
An altered ego, the other depressed. 
Unknown instructions, relentless road, 
Self-destructing, helpless mode. 

Outbursts of emotions, not good to the eye 
Alternative actions curl up and die. 
Unable to see, why with life I cant cope, 
That eternal triangle, end of the rope.

At night the dreams come, destruction of life, 
Death is the struggle, the pain and the strife. 
That feeling of running, with no-where to go, 
These are some of the feelings, youll never know.

Keep down the man, but the thoughts still remain. 
Eternal combustion, ever-lasting pain. 
Help is the plea, yet these words, you dont hear, 
When will this end, this living in fear.

Not fear of the living, not fear of the dead, 
Only fear of the thoughts, trapped in my head. 
My lifes been destroyed; Im no longer free, 
This is what war has done to me.

Not out for revenge, Im nobodies fool, 
One hundred percent, I gave them my all. 
Im living an endless, nightmare hell, 
I want my life back, I need to be well.

Control is no option; its all down to fate, 
Please help me return, before its too late. 
See the mouth move, but the words you cant hear, 
Its like screaming in pain, youre so unaware.

Alone in this world, comprehension is void, 
No wonder Im angry, pent up, and annoyed. 
Remorse for my actions, hit hard on the soul, 
Relentless searching, never reaching the goal.

Swap places with me, from my feet to my head, 
Feel what its like, alive but yet dead. 
Discontinued association, emotions depleted, 
In this war I have lost, completely defeated.

Understanding is absent, in death Ill prevail, 
An easy way out, without, it cant fail. 
Adverse discomfort, causes unwanted thought, 
Complicated reactions, leaves this lifeline taut.

Constructive conclusion, assistance required, 
Derogative emotions, from the heart have been fired. 
Détente relaxation, of thoughts to survive, 
Comprehension is needed, whilst Im still alive.

Fractious deception, on the way to go on, 
Its been some time; its been too long. 
A final plea, before life I depart, 
Hapless, helpless screams from the heart.

Last chance to resume, tow the line, 
Please give me back, what once was mine. 
Denial of life, held by a strand, 
The desert took toll, alone in the sand.

So open your heart, as your ears seem so closed, 
Im not who I was, all calm and reposed. 
Please feel what I feel, be exposed to my life, 
Feel as it goes in, the twist of the knife.

The pain everlasting, never apart, 
Feel what I feel, deep in my heart. 
Know what its like, withdrawn inside, 
Feel the feelings, from which I hide.

Its just not fair; hear these words I tell, 
That to be with me, you must share my hell. 
So hear these words from present and past, 
I ask not much, but peace at last.

The war may have ended, the battle was won, 
Im still fighting my fight; my war still goes on. 
Despondent, dismayed, feeling low and diminished, 
The war may have ended, but my battles not finished.

With whats left of life, I hold on and sustain, 
Yet within this darkness, I wallow in pain. 
Theres no moving forward, Im held in the past, 
Please free me from this hell, at last.

Know what I see, from these eyes of fate, 
Help me return, before its too late. 
And remember the dead, the commitment and giving, 
*But please dont forget, the dead that are living*.​
_Murray Brown, British Gulf War veteran_​


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2D5UaNO5HE]YouTube - Katherine Jenkins - Requiem for a Soldier[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*Bootneck sent me this, I thought it was really great and wanted to share. Colin knows it too. *
_
I am a soldier and a warrior
I will train hard, fight hard and think hard
And I will do so with courage
I will fight for my comrades, my commanders and the Queen
And I will do so with pride
And I will help others to do so
I will defeat the enemy through my professionalism and skill
And I will do so with self-discipline
I will earn the trust and respect of my fellow warriors
And I will do so through honourable actions
I will lead and mentor all those who fight with me
And I will serve them with integrity and commitment
I will overcome adversity and fear
I will never forget those who have gone before me
I will always be a British soldier_


----------



## Colin

Look at this picture and weep. And while you weep, remember the sacrifice young men and women through the ages have been prepared to make so that we may sleep peacefully at night. Next time you see a vet on your travels, make his day and just say thank you. Show him you care for the sacrifice he made for you. The future he gave up so that we can enjoy ours.


----------



## Madeline

Echo Zulu said:


> Bootneck and I would like you all to recognize those brave men and women who may be forgotten after they come home, the wounded and the fallen. Maybe send a card to a Vet Hospital, visit a vet who may not have anyone else to see them. My class makes cards for them, it sure brightens up their day. Or just *Thank *them for their service.
> 
> 
> YouTube - 'Love Farewell' tribute for Help for Heroes by John Tams and The Band and Bugles of The Rifles



Thankies for the reminder, Ma'am.  There have been some scams and spoofs in the past a la "Any Wounded Solider" letters cannot be delivered, no matter how often this fable gets repeated.

Here's a URL to all the VA hospitals in the US and overseas:

Veterans Affairs National Facilities Locator - Locations

If you know a military family, take a moment to say thankies.  I cannot imagine the burden on the spouses, children and parents of active duty personnel.

Operation: Care and Comfort, Adopt A Military Family Program


----------



## Colin

*3rd Battalion Parachute Regiment
Mount Longdon
11-12 June 1982*

Sergeant Ian McKay VC
Corporal Stephen Hope
Corporal Keith McCarthy
Corporal Stewart McLaughlin
Cfn Alex Shaw REME
Corporal Scott Wilson
Lance-Corporal Peter Higgs
Lance-Corporal Christopher Lovatt
Lance-Corporal James Murdoch
Lance-Corporal David Scott
Private Richard Absolon, MM
Private Gerald Bull
Private Jason Burt 
Private John Crow
Private Mark Dobsworth
Private Anthony Greenwood
Private Neil Grose
Private Peter Hedicker
Private Timothy Jenkins
Private Craig Jones
Private Stewart Laing
Private Ian Scrivens
Private Philip West

Gone but never forgotten.

Wahoo Mohammed!​

http://www.viddler.com/explore/jimmyoc/videos/1/


----------



## hortysir

Crewmember's Name	Rate/Rank	Hometown
Tung Thanh Adams	Fire Controlman 3rd class (FC3)	Alexandria, VA
Robert Wallace Backherms	Gunner's Mate 3rd class (GM3)(FC3)	Ravenna, OH
Dwayne Collier Battle	Electrician's Mate, Fireman Apprentice (EMFA)	Rocky Mount, NC
Walter Scot Blakey	Gunner's Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Eaton Rapids, MI
Pete Edward Bopp	Gunner's Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Levittown, NY
Ramon Jarel Bradshaw	Seaman Recruit (SR)	Tampa, FL
Philip Edward Buch	Lieutenant, Junior Grade (LTjg)	Las Cruces, NM
Eric Ellis Casey	Seaman Apprentice (SA)	Mt. Airy, NC
John Peter Cramer	Gunners Mate 2nd class (GM2)	Uniontown, PA
Milton Francis Devaul Jr.	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Solvay, NY
Leslie Allen Everhart Jr.	Seaman Apprentice (SA)	Cary, NC
Gary John Fisk	Boatswains Mate 2nd class (BM2)	Oneida, NY
Tyrone Dwayne Foley	Seaman (SN)	Bullard, TX
Robert James Gedeon III	Seaman Apprentice (SA)	Lakewood, OH
Brian Wayne Gendron	Seaman Apprentice (SA)	Madera, CA
John Leonard Goins	Seaman Recruit (SR)	Columbus, OH
David L. Hanson	Electricians Mate 3rd class (EM3)	Perkins, SD
Ernest Edward Hanyecz	Gunners Mate 1st class (GM1)	Bordentown, NJ
Clayton Michael Hartwig	Gunners Mate 2nd class (GM2)	Cleveland, OH
Michael William Helton	Legalman 1st class (LN1)	Louisville, KY
Scott Alan Holt	Seaman Apprentice (SA)	Fort Meyers, FL
Reginald L. Johnson Jr.	Seaman Recruit (SR)	Warrensville Heights, OH
Nathaniel Clifford Jones Jr.	Seaman Apprentice (SA)	Buffalo, NY
Brian Robert Jones	Seaman (SN)	Kennesaw, GA
Michael Shannon Justice	Seaman (SN)	Matewan, WV
Edward J. Kimble	Seaman (SN)	Ft. Stockton, TX
Richard E. Lawrence	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Springfield, OH
Richard John Lewis	Fire Controlman, Seaman Apprentice (FCSA)	Northville, MI
Jose Luis Martinez Jr.	Seaman Apprentice (SA)	Hidalgo, TX
Todd Christopher McMullen	Boatswains Mate 3rd class (BM3)	Manheim, PA
Todd Edward Miller	Seaman Recruit (SR)	Ligonier, PA
Robert Kenneth Morrison	Legalman 1st class (LN1)	Jacksonville, FL
Otis Levance Moses	Seaman (SN)	Bridgeport, CN
Darin Andrew Ogden	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Shelbyville, IN
Ricky Ronald Peterson	Seaman (SN)	Houston, MN
Mathew Ray Price	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Burnside, PA
Harold Earl Romine Jr.	Seaman Recruit (SR)	Brandenton, FL
Geoffrey Scott Schelin	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GMG3)	Costa Mesa, CA
Heath Eugene Stillwagon	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Connellsville, PA
Todd Thomas Tatham	Seaman Recruit (SR)	Wolcott, NY
Jack Ernest Thompson	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Greeneville, TN
Stephen J. Welden	Gunners Mate 2nd class (GM2)	Yukon, OK
James Darrell White	Gunners Mate 3rd class (GM3)	Norwalk, CA
Rodney Maurice White	Seaman Recruit (SR)	Louisville, KY
Michael Robert Williams	Boatswains Mate 2nd class (BM2)	South Shore, KY
John Rodney Young	Seaman (SN)	Rockhill, SC
Reginald Owen Ziegler	Senior Chief Gunners Mate (GMCS)	Port Gibson, NY


Far from Home
Lord have mercy on our comrades who'll be knockin at your door,
They fell forever today, so look after them forever more.

They were just men with dreams all their own,
Doing the work of their country far from their home.

Lord please bless their souls, for it was not their choice you see,
Each had a job to do, but not one to take them to eternity

We are all simple men with dreams all of our own
Doing the work of our country far away from home.....

Jeffery M. Bellows, OS2(SW) - April 19, 1989
From "The IOWAN" - 20 April 1989 Volume IV, Number 13 (Ship's Newsletter)​

Captain F.P. Moosaly's Memorial Services Speech

I remember turret two. I remember their faces as they toiled at their guns, sweating an honest sweat that comes from young men dedicated to a great cause. Who chose to serve, to grow, and to learn with others, while securing a place in history for generations after them. I remember their strong hands as they wielded their great charges with an energy I could marvel at. The energy of their youth which they channeled towards their love of freedom. I remember as they talked among themselves, looking so much like sailors of our past. Sharing the exuberance of the times and the dreams of the future. I REMEMBER TURRET TWO

They were the life, the spirit and the soul of our ship. They embodied the ideals of our history and the hope of a brighter tomorrow. They gave themselves to the goals we all share, and they made the ultimate sacrifice for us. We will not - nor can we ever forget the lessons they taught us.

The crew of IOWA shared much with turret two. We shared their enthusiasm. Their drive and their kindness. We worked side-by-side and shoulder-to-shoulder to build a team, a family, a common bond which can never be broken, and though they have left us in body, they will always remain with us.

We came together in times of trouble, we shared the good and the bad, the comedy, and now the tragedy. The grief we share with you - their families, is deep. But we must go on. FOR WE ARE THE CREW OF IOWA. Permanently fused, like the steel of the ship we sail. Our sides are strong, our towers high, and our course is set. WE ARE THE IOWA. A part of every rivet, every plank and every line. We are the ship. She breathes through us, and she lives as a part of us. As long as she sails the seas we will be a part of her. A part of the IOWA spirit. That spirit lives on - and the men of turret two will forever be a part of that living spirit!





The Navy Hymn

Eternal Father, Strong to save,
Whose arm hath bound the restless wave,
Who bid'st the mighty Ocean deep
Its own appointed limits keep;
O hear us when we cry to thee,
for those in peril on the sea.​



(thank you for this place to honor my shipmates)


----------



## Colin

For the fallen heroes of Afghanistan and the people of Wootton Bassett.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aBVnU2B45I&feature=related]YouTube - Forever Young. A song for Wootton Bassett[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck and I would like you all to recognize those brave men and women who may be forgotten after they come home, the wounded and the fallen. Maybe send a card to a Vet Hospital, visit a vet who may not have anyone else to see them. My class makes cards for them, it sure brightens up their day. Or just *Thank *them for their service.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a flag on my mantle that reminds me everyday.  It looks something like this:
Click to expand...


I have one of those from my Dad's service. He reired from the Army, served 1 full tour in Vietnam and a second was cut short when he was wounded so severly he spent 3 months in a hospital in Japan and even after continuing his service was effected by that wound all his life. Eventually it cost him both his legs.


----------



## ConHog

RetiredGySgt said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck and I would like you all to recognize those brave men and women who may be forgotten after they come home, the wounded and the fallen. Maybe send a card to a Vet Hospital, visit a vet who may not have anyone else to see them. My class makes cards for them, it sure brightens up their day. Or just *Thank *them for their service.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a flag on my mantle that reminds me everyday.  It looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have one of those from my Dad's service. He reired from the Army, served 1 full tour in Vietnam and a second was cut short when he was wounded so severly he spent 3 months in a hospital in Japan and even after continuing his service was effected by that wound all his life. Eventually it cost him both his legs.
Click to expand...


I have one similar for my grandfather. He was never wounded in WWII but served faithfully.


----------



## lkamen

A big round of applause for all of the brave men and women who serve in the armed forces!

I have created a stigma-free Harvesting Happiness program to assist veterans and their families experiencing challenges with PTSD (Post Traumatic Stress Disorder) and reintegration into civilian life.  I am excited to share that my idea has been accepted as a finalist to win a $50,000 grant from the Pepsi Refresh Challenge!

Please help us win a $50,000 grant from Pepsi to assist Veterans with PTSD by voting everyday this month at refresheverything.com/findinghappinessforvets

You can also vote daily by texting 103038 to Pepsi at 73774. Help support our troops by spreading the word and voting everyday during the month of October!


----------



## TossObama

Truthmatters said:


> They should have the best medical care possible for life



I agree fully, Truthmatters.

We have a Vet in our family who is now quadriplegic, rated catastrophic. 

Lemme tell ya, he not only gets the best of the best in medical care, he gets the best of the best from all of us!


----------



## Rinata

The First Lady and Dr. Biden will launch a major initiative calling on all Americans to support our military families. On January 27th, the First Lady joined service members and their families on The Oprah Winfrey Show and discussed the upcoming service campaign. I saw the show and the stories made me cry. 

There was a story of a man that is blind from his injuries and how his wife is taking care of him. They also have 2 small children. Another story was of a mother whose son was killed by a roadside bomb in Iraq. She goes to his grave at Arlington several times a year. She brings his favorite cd's and a book he loved as a child. She reads the book to him and plays the cd's. It was so sad.

This website tells us what we can do to help:

Welcome to Serve.gov


----------



## daveman

Colin said:


> YouTube - Katherine Jenkins - Requiem for a Soldier



Dang.  Got something in my eye...


----------



## daveman

About the Hike
Iraq War Veteran Troy Yocum is hiking 7,000 miles across America, banging his drum and sounding the call for $5 million to help military families in need. With his wife Mareike and Emmie the SuperDog by his side, they took their first step of his 16-month quest on April 17, 2010. Now they have completed the western leg of the journey, all the way from Kentucky to California and have walked back east to Texas.


----------



## Caroljo

My son is stationed at Ft Bragg, been to Iraq 3 times, and thankfully came home safe.  He's a career guy!  A friend from school had also joined the Army, was stationed at Bragg...he came home 2 months ago from a afghanistan and he was out of the Army now.  Last night he was killed in a motorcycle accident here in our town, i know his family well.  My heart breaks for them, and everyone that has lost a child, husband, wife etc....it's just so hard to take in, someone spends a year or more fighting a war, just to come home and be killed in a stupid accident!


----------



## random3434

Caroljo said:


> My son is stationed at Ft Bragg, been to Iraq 3 times, and thankfully came home safe.  He's a career guy!  A friend from school had also joined the Army, was stationed at Bragg...he came home 2 months ago from a afghanistan and he was out of the Army now.  Last night he was killed in a motorcycle accident here in our town, i know his family well.  My heart breaks for them, and everyone that has lost a child, husband, wife etc....it's just so hard to take in, someone spends a year or more fighting a war, just to come home and be killed in a stupid accident!



I am so sorry to hear that Carolijo. My deepest sympathies to the family.

RIP Soldier.


----------



## hortysir

My little town just suffered our first loss in Afghanistan


----------



## Divine Wind

My brother is currently in Afghanistan with a brigade of the 101st.  It's his second year long tour to Afghanistan with a third under his belt to Iraq.  He should be rotated home in December.

My hat is off to all of our service men and women who have volunteered to serve our nation.


----------



## metavate

Agreed. Let's just hope they get the support they need when they return home, wounded or not.


----------



## freedombecki

Echo Zulu said:


> Bootneck and I would like you all to recognize those brave men and women who may be forgotten after they come home, the wounded and the fallen. Maybe send a card to a Vet Hospital, visit a vet who may not have anyone else to see them. My class makes cards for them, it sure brightens up their day. Or just *Thank *them for their service.
> 
> YouTube - 'Love Farewell' tribute for Help for Heroes by John Tams and The Band and Bugles of The Rifles


Thanks, EchoZulu. I just found this thread and read your first post.  

Hope everyone remembers our troops especially at Christmas time, which is right around the corner. This year, I made a bunch of little stockings to send those on a long watch (more at Quilt thread, somewhere in the middle.):


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> My brother is currently in Afghanistan with a brigade of the 101st.  It's his second year long tour to Afghanistan with a third under his belt to Iraq.  He should be rotated home in December.
> 
> My hat is off to all of our service men and women who have volunteered to serve our nation.



DW, hope that's soon. It's going to be Christmas in no time.

Caroljo, I'm sorry for your town's loss. You, too, Hortysir. And all those who have passed.

Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner than this morning.


----------



## Lane1777

I have a friend that lost a loved one, the story moved me so much I wrote a song, and tried to make a video to honor them all. bless them for their service.


----------



## Markrub

Never forget the wounded and maimed who fought in Vietnam. If you want to read a fine (brief) novel about the hell of Vietnam combat, and the fate of some soldiers, read "The Foot Soldier," by Mark Rubinstein, available on Amazon.com as a Kindle download for 99 cents.


----------



## MaryL

My father was conscripted in WWII , he lived through the depression and  all that. He didnt ask do be enrolled in a noble cause . That being said, My father, Patrick, took a Japanese bullet and survived the war. He ended up with one hell of a case of PTSD. That being said, we survived somehow. My mom was a army nurse, my uncles were in the pacific  and survived to fight in  Korea. Well,  one of my uncles committed suicide after the war, something my family covered up for years.


----------



## whitehall

Maybe if you didn't forget them while they are out there you wouldn't have to remember them in a Vet hospital. Didn't we learn anything from Vietnam? You can't authorize a Military mission and then sit back do nothing and blame another administration for it. The Military personnel in Afghanistan are forced by an uncaring administration, which seems desperate to grasp defeat from the jaws of victory, to fight by rules set by a rag-tag bunch who live in the 6th century. The American public seem convinced that they should accept the dead and injured in Afghanistan while we have the greatest Military on the face of the earth. This shit has been going on for 12 years and Americans need to demand that we shit (on the enemy) or get off the pot.


----------



## Velvet

ha!


----------



## Velvet

Ha!


----------



## MisterBeale

I don't think Americans would so easily forget about those serving overseas if the MSM would cover what is going on.  As it is, the news doesn't cover what is going on with our military involvement, not realistically, not like it used to.  It is all sanitized so that the real reasons, for corporate profits aren't brought out into the light.  The bankers, corrupt politicians, and corporations can't have the left and the right out in the street protesting like they did in Vietnam.  How long have we been in Afghanistan shedding blood and wasting treasure?  Longer than any war in history, that is how long, and it has been planned to never end.  Our president is sick of it, and all he is getting is resistance to change in policy, because that is the policy that is wanted by the establishment, a never ending war.

In order to end war, you cut off the funding and arming of the enemy troops.  If folks did their research into who is funding and arming the other side, they would realize it is our own international allies and international system that keeps the enemies we fight, armed and trained, fed, and funded.

But the media keeps everyone distracted with made up scandals on purpose.


----------



## gipper

MisterBeale said:


> I don't think Americans would so easily forget about those serving overseas if the MSM would cover what is going on.  As it is, the news doesn't cover what is going on with our military involvement, not realistically, not like it used to.  It is all sanitized so that the real reasons, for corporate profits aren't brought out into the light.  The bankers, corrupt politicians, and corporations can't have the left and the right out in the street protesting like they did in Vietnam.  How long have we been in Afghanistan shedding blood and wasting treasure?  Longer than any war in history, that is how long, and it has been planned to never end.  Our president is sick of it, and all he is getting is resistance to change in policy, because that is the policy that is wanted by the establishment, a never ending war.
> 
> In order to end war, you cut off the funding and arming of the enemy troops.  If folks did their research into who is funding and arming the other side, they would realize it is our own international allies and international system that keeps the enemies we fight, armed and trained, fed, and funded.
> 
> But the media keeps everyone distracted with made up scandals on purpose.


Imagine the good that could be done with the trillions wasted on building and maintaining the Empire.  When US government military spending is more than nearly all other nations combined, you know the Empire is controlled by militarists and war profiteers.  It is a racket.

When the richest nation in the world spends exorbitant sums on it's military, while millions of Americans suffer in poverty or are poor, you know things are terribly out-of-whack.  

We live under a soft totalitarianism.  That could turn bloody at any moment.


----------



## Mindful

Before Vietnam, and even Korea.

I'm watching PBS The War.

The Americans lost 1500 men a day in the Battle of the Bulge.

A day!


----------



## סליבן

Mindful said:


> Before Vietnam, and even Korea.
> 
> I'm watching PBS The War.
> 
> The Americans lost 1500 men a day in the Battle of the Bulge.
> 
> A day!



Americans have never fought with an equal opponent.

===================
The whole history of America is *aggression against other countries that are weaker than them*


----------



## Mindful

סליבן said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Vietnam, and even Korea.
> 
> I'm watching PBS The War.
> 
> The Americans lost 1500 men a day in the Battle of the Bulge.
> 
> A day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have never fought with an equal opponent.
> 
> ===================
> The whole history of America is *aggression against other countries that are weaker than them*
Click to expand...


In the Battle of the Bulge, the Germans were stronger, yet the Americans pulled through.


----------



## סליבן

Mindful said:


> סליבן said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Vietnam, and even Korea.
> 
> I'm watching PBS The War.
> 
> The Americans lost 1500 men a day in the Battle of the Bulge.
> 
> A day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have never fought with an equal opponent.
> 
> ===================
> The whole history of America is *aggression against other countries that are weaker than them*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Battle of the Bulge, the Germans were stronger, yet the Americans pulled through.
Click to expand...


I have a cat ... She's stupid, but she catches mice ...
Girl, learn to catch mice


----------



## Mindful

סליבן said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> סליבן said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Vietnam, and even Korea.
> 
> I'm watching PBS The War.
> 
> The Americans lost 1500 men a day in the Battle of the Bulge.
> 
> A day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have never fought with an equal opponent.
> 
> ===================
> The whole history of America is *aggression against other countries that are weaker than them*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Battle of the Bulge, the Germans were stronger, yet the Americans pulled through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a cat ... She's stupid, but she catches mice ...
> Girl, learn to catch mice
Click to expand...


Plenty of rodents to go around in these parts.


----------



## סליבן

Mindful said:


> סליבן said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> סליבן said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Vietnam, and even Korea.
> 
> I'm watching PBS The War.
> 
> The Americans lost 1500 men a day in the Battle of the Bulge.
> 
> A day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have never fought with an equal opponent.
> 
> ===================
> The whole history of America is *aggression against other countries that are weaker than them*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Battle of the Bulge, the Germans were stronger, yet the Americans pulled through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a cat ... She's stupid, but she catches mice ...
> Girl, learn to catch mice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of rodents to go around in these parts.
Click to expand...

Excuse me...
I got carried away.
You are a woman.
=======================
I do not argue with women, I love Women


----------



## Ringo

__





						iCasualties Iraq: iCasualties Home Page
					






					icasualties.org


----------



## _Alexa_

Thank you for your service


----------



## Skull

Vax kills more military than C-19 has:

Horowitz: More VAERS-reported vaccine deaths in our military than COVID deaths


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------

